# yc bONEY bUNCH online now!!



## Terminal_Margaret

Those are great! I love the haunted house line...that skeleton hand candle holder is really cool. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Shadowbat

I like the Pumpkin Pals stuff. Not a big fan of the Boney Bunch stuff.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

Not a big fan of Pumpkin Pals. Boney Bunch Rocks!


----------



## mommyto3

I think all the collections are great! Wish they were less expensive though. Thanks for the link!!


----------



## Rikki

Oh, I want the raven tart warmer! Wonder if they have that coupon as an in-store offer? Kind of defeats the purpose if I then have to pay $5 shipping.

*Yes, they do have it in printable form! - http://www.yankeecandle.com/yc/html/retail/Email_HTML/registerForCouponsWebNEWCoupon.html *


----------



## halinar

Nice... I was at the store this past weekend and they are doing the big launch on Saturday morning at the stores.


----------



## halinar

Wow... the santa sold out already.


----------



## halinar

Hit one of the stores this morning right at open and snagged the wedding one's and a santa (or two). The store was pretty wiped out in 15 minutes flat.


----------



## Rikki

I went yesterday and they seemed to have everything except what I went for (the raven tart warmer). Apparently there is some safety concern with it. :?

I did buy these though and they look great! http://www.yankeecandle.com/cgi-bin/ycbvp/product_detail.jsp?oid=7450876









Plus, I got this candy dish since it was on $7 with a $30 purchase! http://www.yankeecandle.com/cgi-bin/ycbvp/product_detail.jsp?oid=7450922


----------



## Rikki

Just got a new coupon for $15 off your purchase of $45 or more!
http://www.yankeecandle.com/yc/html/retail/Email_HTML/webCoupon_XF009E1.html


----------

